# Dumb question about elk



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Since this is our first try at elk I am really just wondering how much meat you typically get off a cow elk. Let me rephrase it, what percent of the cow elk total weight can you expect in final product after processing?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you find a big old cow then it could be around 200 lbs of boned out meat. 

If you get a calf figure less than 100 lbs of boned out meat.

So anywhere in between.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> If you find a big old cow then it could be around 200 lbs of boned out meat.
> 
> If you get a calf figure less than 100 lbs of boned out meat.
> 
> So anywhere in between.


Realistically are the calves that much better tasting than a full grown cow?


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes they are. But in my opinion it's all better than beef. Elk that is.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Most I have ever gotten off a cow was 130 pounds and it was a big cow. Last years 6x6 bull only netted 150 pounds. My weights are clean ready to eat meat most the time already ground. You would be hard pressed to get 200 pounds of a cow much less a big old bull.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

2 to 2.5 shelves from my butcher. My bull went 5 shelves... 

Butcher's Rail weight we are usually between 260 and 300lbs depending on the cow. For reference my bull went 440.


-DallanC


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I shot a calf last year and received 63lbs. from the butcher.

I estimate it to be around 30-35% of her weight on the hoof.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> I shot a calf last year and received 63lbs. from the butcher.


I'd rather have 63lbs of veal than 200lbs of shoe leather. 

-DallanC


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Total bone weight from a big 'ol cow comes in at 75 lbs or so. Assume 10 to 15 lbs of meat you just can't get off the bone. If she weighed (full dressed and skinned carcass) 300 lb on the rail, you'd yield around 200 lbs. Big bulls you could expect anywhere from 275 to 300 lbs of meat applying the same principle above. Calves are the same size as a big buck (deer).

As far a tastilivity, depends on the cow. I've shot cows on the San Juan unit that were absolute chub chubs and dressed out at 310 lbs and ate like grass fed beef.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Calves are simply perfect table fare IMO. But, the yield is a lot less than an adult cow. I typically get between 50-80lbs off of calves (some bone in cuts), with one depredation January calf that I kid you not weighed 80lbs before I dressed it, skin and bones almost seemed a generous description when I cut her up. For context, I left both of her hind legs as whole, bone in roasts and they weighed 6lbs each. 

But, with it being your grandson's first hunt I think the lead flies at the first legal and ethical opportunity. However, if you guys have a nice calm set up with multiple animals to choose from this is how I would do it. Since you guys only have the 1 tag and are looking to fill some freezer space, I would look for a yearling cow. She'll be twice the size of the calves and 2/3 the size of most of the adult cows. Yield on a yearling is usually around 80-100lbs in the area you'll be hunting (geography makes a difference, as some herds I'd add as much as 50lbs to that number). An average adult cow in that area you can expect 110-140lbs boneless yield, with the giant matriarch of the herd tipping up to 200lbs. 

As far as table fare goes, I really like the taste of the elk in that part of the state. They get really good grazing with lots of aspen shoots. Pretty mild, sweet, and often quite fat. But if the opportunity presents itself and 60ish lbs of steak/roast meat is all you guys think you want, by all means...SHOOT THE BABY! But that might be pretty hardcore for a beginning hunter to wrap his head around. Not everybody is as sick in the head as me.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

My biggest cow I got well over 150 lbs of meat. I had 140 l pound packages of burger with zero fat along with all of the steaks and a few roast off of her. When we got up to her after I shot her two of us were having problems getting her moved to the point where we could start the work. 

My biggest bull I got 360 lbs of boneless meat. He was a huge bull.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> Realistically are the calves that much better tasting than a full grown cow?


I think the best way to make this comparison is to ask you which would you rather eat:

1. a t-bone steak at Denny's
2. a t-bone from Applebees, or
3. a 90-day dry aged prime porterhouse at Ruth's Chris?

Any elk is going to taste great as long as you keep it clean in the field, cool it down properly, butcher/cook it correctly (remove all silverskin; medium at most for steaks/roasts unless the roast is cooked until it falls apart). But calves are elk veal, extra tender and extra mild. The meat is a lot lighter in color even (fawn deer/antelope are practically white meat in early fall). Cuts on an adult cow that I grind into burger because they just take too much chewing to even bother doing stew meat, are excellent steaks or roasts on a calf. The only downside to shooting a calf is that it isn't bigger. And it might make me cry if I hear that you ground any of the calf into burger/sausage.


----------



## Azar (Oct 21, 2014)

LostLouisianian said:


> Since this is our first try at elk I am really just wondering how much meat you typically get off a cow elk. Let me rephrase it, what percent of the cow elk total weight can you expect in final product after processing?


Here's probably the best answer you'll get.

"The Elk Carcass"
By R.A. Field, F.C. Smith, W.G. Hepwroth, and W.J. Means.
University of Wyoming, Agricultural Experiment Station, August 2003.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I usually figure about 35% of the animal's live weight transfers into eatible meat. Also, a lot depends on where you shoot her (sorry for the redundancy) a shot in the hind quarters or right on the front shoulder could potentially limit the meat you get. I am expecting a "Bunch of Cajuns First Elk Hunt" thread with lots of pictures!!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

CPAjeff said:


> I usually figure about 35% of the animal's live weight transfers into eatible meat. Also, a lot depends on where you shoot her (sorry for the redundancy) a shot in the hind quarters or right on the front shoulder could potentially limit the meat you get. I am expecting a "Bunch of Cajuns First Elk Hunt" thread with lots of pictures!!


I'm just wondering how hard it is to walk up and down the mountain with my waders and bag of decoys and camo netting... 

By the way, I won't be keeping the heart, liver or kidneys...if anyone wants them if we get one let me know otherwise they go to coyotes and scavengers


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

CPAjeff said:


> Also, a lot depends on where you shoot her (sorry for the redundancy) a shot in the hind quarters or right on the front shoulder could potentially limit the meat you get.


 I have seen way to many times both front and rear qtrs. completly unsalvagable due to shots, also get the heat out of the animal, nothing worse than green elk.-O,--O,-


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

johnnycake said:


> I think the best way to make this comparison is to ask you which would you rather eat:
> 
> 1. a t-bone steak at Denny's
> 2. a t-bone from Applebees, or
> ...


 Well said. Any wild game depends on how you take care of it. Some people criticize me, but I like to butcher my own animals. I am a big fan of getting the cleanest piece of meat you can, I remove all fat and silver skin. then throw all the cuts into a big cooler and soak them in salt water for a few days. "To me" it helps remove some of the wild game taste.

I think we usually average 100 - 120 for a good size cow. I am not of fan of harvesting the lead cow, we tend to look for the younger ones. I have harvested a calve once, and it was the best thing I have ever ate! I was cutting 1.25 thick steaks with a fork.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

hunting777 said:


> Well said. Any wild game depends on how you take care of it. Some people criticize me, but I like to butcher my own animals. I am a big fan of getting the cleanest piece of meat you can, I remove all fat and silver skin. then throw all the cuts into a big cooler and soak them in salt water for a few days. "To me" it helps remove some of the wild game taste.
> 
> I think we usually average 100 - 120 for a good size cow. I am not of fan of harvesting the lead cow, we tend to look for the younger ones. I have harvested a calve once, and it was the best thing I have ever ate! I was cutting 1.25 thick steaks with a fork.


If I can get an OTC tag I probably will go for a calf. I am sure the grandson will want the biggest cow in the herd that he can find...you know kids.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

One of my best tasting elk I have harvested was far from being a calf. She was a big Ole plump cow hands down better then any calf I have shot. I have had good calves to though.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> If I can get an OTC tag I probably will go for a calf. I am sure the grandson will want the biggest cow in the herd that he can find...you know kids.


I dunno... depends on how far away you are from the road. I was 13 years old when I went on my first elk hunt (I had a cow tag). We hiked pretty far in, and I was nervous about what it would take to pack one out if we shot one.

Soon after I started feeling this way, Dad spotted a herd. Over the next hour we stalked into a herd of elk with 5 cows and 1 calf. Our conversation went something like this:

Dad: "See that one highest up, by itself? Aim for that one."
Me: "Can I shoot the calf?"
Dad: "No... you don't really want to shoot a baby, do you?"
Me: "Well... look at how far away the car is!"
Dad: "We're fine. Just aim for the one highest up, by itself."

I did. And the pack out was miserable. Good memories, though, and good eating as well. But if I could do it over, I'd shoot the calf.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

LostLouisianian said:


> By the way, I won't be keeping the heart, liver or kidneys...if anyone wants them if we get one let me know otherwise they go to coyotes and scavengers


Well...now you have Goob's attention 

I'm with most others here. 60-70 lbs on a calf, 90-110 on a year old cow, and anywhere from 110-140 on a mature cow. I will concur as well that if you shoot the matriarch, you'll be chewing on it into next year....the same cut that is. Big, old animals are seriously tough customers. Makes good jerky, burger, and sausage though. Now go get one.

The comment about hiking up and down the Mtn in your waders with the decoys slung over your shoulder was a good one. Take pics - I want to see that!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

MWScott72 said:


> Well...now you have Goob's attention
> 
> I'm with most others here. 60-70 lbs on a calf, 90-110 on a year old cow, and anywhere from 110-140 on a mature cow. I will concur as well that if you shoot the matriarch, you'll be chewing on it into next year....the same cut that is. Big, old animals are seriously tough customers. Makes good jerky, burger, and sausage though. Now go get one.
> 
> The comment about hiking up and down the Mtn in your waders with the decoys slung over your shoulder was a good one. Take pics - I want to see that!


My son and grandson are both jerky nuts and one of the first things grandson said was "elk jerky, yummmmmmmm". LOL


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Last year my two cows were 242 on the butchers scale. And yielded 190lbs each cut and wrapped. But you also have to figure in the weight of the beef fat added to the burger.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Hoopermat said:


> Last year my two cows were 242 on the butchers scale. And yielded 190lbs each cut and wrapped. But you also have to figure in the weight of the beef fat added to the burger.


Did you have the butcher age them any time? How was the tenderness factor.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Size of the average animal varies from herd to herd in my experience. If I'm taking a cow down on the La Sals, they usually end up yielding 150-200lbs for a +2 year old with the occasional horse-sized cow pushing even higher. Calves will be a nice 80-100lbs yield by late September, and all the elk off that mountain seem to be just extra tasty. 

The Manti and Wasatch elk (with exceptions for the herds that hang out and have regular access to irrigated fields) are smaller in body size in my experience (3/4 the size it seems), and though very tasty, not usually as fat and sweet as the La Sal gals. 

I don't know that I've ever had an elk that was truly "tough," not even a mature bull. Sure, compared to a calf, spike, young cow the bulls and old gals are "tough" but still very comparable cut for cut in texture (and superior in flavor IMO) to the same cuts of choice beef. Obviously, a prime cut of beef is going to be a winner against a 25 yr old matriarch cow...but when you start talking a fat September calf with a nice layer of white fat on the roast, then I know which way I start leaning!


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> Last year my two cows were 242 on the butchers scale. And yielded 190lbs each cut and wrapped. But you also have to figure in the weight of the beef fat added to the burger.


242 Hide on or off? 4 quarters or whole carcass? How much beef was added? How many pounds of meat was added by butcher from someone elses animal that was not picked up?

If your not weighting your own meat you really don't have any idea what an animal weights because you just don't know if its all your meat or if any of it is really your meat or how much other stuff was added to the meat.

My animal weights are cleaned ready to eat meat before adding fat or spices, I know what I get and have been keeping track for a few years.

One of the biggest complaint one hears from a butcher is that customers are always complaining about how little meat they get back from a game animal. Guess all the customers think there cow elk weight 1000 pounds also.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

muddydogs said:


> 242 Hide on or off? 4 quarters or whole carcass? How much beef was added? How many pounds of meat was added by butcher from someone elses animal that was not picked up?
> 
> If your not weighting your own meat you really don't have any idea what an animal weights because you just don't know if its all your meat or if any of it is really your meat or how much other stuff was added to the meat.
> 
> ...


Who processes your elk?


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Who processes your elk?


I do everything from cutting steaks to making salami and stuffing sausages. I'm no Wyogoob but I can hold my own with meat processing. When I was selling decoys on EBay way back in the day I purchased a 200 pound grocery store digital scale off EBay that everything gets weighed on after its table ready, I do check its calibration a couple times a year.
Back when I was 20 something I took a cow elk to a local processor in Moscow Idaho, when I went to pick up the meat everything was only wrapped in one layer of paper and half the packages were open with hairy meat falling out. Right then and there I decided never again, if I can't process it I won't be shooting it. 
Cutting and wrapping game meat kept a buddy and me in beer and fresh steaks for a couple years while in college, once the word got out that we would process an animal for a couple cases of beer and our choice of cuts to cook while we were cutting we had more animals then we knew what to do with some times. The owner of the animal had to supply paper, wrap and labor as well.
Currently I cut my own and help my hunting buddies with there animals. A few years ago I kept hearing these outlandish claims of large meat hauls off of all sorts of game animals as well as how heavy the leg bones are and I kept thinking why am I not getting these numbers and are the leg bones really that heavy so I started weighing everything. Sure wish I would have weighted the 40 some animals me and that buddy processed them couple years back in college, that would have given me a larger sample size.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

muddydogs said:


> One of the biggest complaint one hears from a butcher is that customers are always complaining about how little meat they get back from a game animal.


I've never taken in a elk to get processed that was not completely whole, in one piece. Frankly a lot of times I wish I got back less meat.

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

But I don't leave much on the bones:


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

muddydogs said:


> I do everything from cutting steaks to making salami and stuffing sausages. I'm no Wyogoob but I can hold my own with meat processing. When I was selling decoys on EBay way back in the day I purchased a 200 pound grocery store digital scale off EBay that everything gets weighed on after its table ready, I do check its calibration a couple times a year.
> Back when I was 20 something I took a cow elk to a local processor in Moscow Idaho, when I went to pick up the meat everything was only wrapped in one layer of paper and half the packages were open with hairy meat falling out. Right then and there I decided never again, if I can't process it I won't be shooting it.
> Cutting and wrapping game meat kept a buddy and me in beer and fresh steaks for a couple years while in college, once the word got out that we would process an animal for a couple cases of beer and our choice of cuts to cook while we were cutting we had more animals then we knew what to do with some times. The owner of the animal had to supply paper, wrap and labor as well.
> Currently I cut my own and help my hunting buddies with there animals. A few years ago I kept hearing these outlandish claims of large meat hauls off of all sorts of game animals as well as how heavy the leg bones are and I kept thinking why am I not getting these numbers and are the leg bones really that heavy so I started weighing everything. Sure wish I would have weighted the 40 some animals me and that buddy processed them couple years back in college, that would have given me a larger sample size.


Working for beer. Muddydogs...you and me can be friends.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> But I don't leave much on the bones:


I totally respect and applaud the work and effort it took to get that home....

... but the ones shot next to the road taste just as good. 

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> I totally respect and applaud the work and effort it took to get that home....
> 
> ... but the ones shot next to the road taste just as good.
> 
> -DallanC


Yeah, I hear ya, but when I was 35 yrs old 2 1/4 miles was close to the road.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah, I hear ya, but when I was 35 yrs old 2 1/4 miles was close to the road.
> .


You see that response you young folk? THAT is how you make a proper retort 

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Yeah, I hear ya, but when I was 35 yrs old 2 1/4 miles was close to the road.
> 
> .


I still sometimes don't think of where I am at before I pull the trigger.

Which leads to some long pack outs on both deer and elk.

One of these days I'll have to remember just how old I am.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*U of WY Ag Dept*



Azar said:


> Here's probably the best answer you'll get.
> 
> "The Elk Carcass"
> By R.A. Field, F.C. Smith, W.G. Hepwroth, and W.J. Means.
> University of Wyoming, Agricultural Experiment Station, August 2003.


None better than "The Elk Carcass"

The U of WY has some of the best studies on field dressing, cooking. and preserving wild game and fish.

I enjoy these threads, everyone has a different view based on their own experiences. There is no real answer to Lost's question.

The only other thing I can offer that hasn't been covered yet is if you got a good-sized cow elk down a long way from the road just use the gutless method. You won't have so much meat to pack out.

.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> The only other thing I can offer that hasn't been covered yet is if you got a good-sized cow elk down a long way from the road just use the gutless method. You won't have so much meat to pack out.


Why don't you have the same amount of meat to pack out with the gutless method? Either way there's the same amount of meat it just depends on if the hunter is going to take the time to get the meat with any method. Gut and quarter or skin and quarter one still has to get the neck and rib meat. Gutless doesn't mean one can't take the organs if they want them.

I've cleaned an animal about anyway a guy can and the gutless is the most efficient and quickest cooling method there is. The hides off in 15 to 20 minutes and within an hour the 4 quarters, backstrap and neck meat is off. Another 15 to 30 minutes to clean up the rib meat, tenderloins and whatever guts a guy wants.

Just don't understand why guys rag on the gutless method? If you're not getting the same amount of meat with the gutless then you're not taking all the available meat and if you're not taking all the available meat with the gutless then you're probably not taking it with any method.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm just guessing here, but with the gutless method you do not bone out the entire animal. In fact, it would be basically impossible to take all the rib meat boned out of you did not gut the animal. 

Gutless method = quartering + tenderloins + back straps (for most people) 

That is what I suspect goob is referring to, but again, just a guess.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Vanilla said:


> I'm just guessing here, but with the gutless method you do not bone out the entire animal. In fact, it would be basically impossible to take all the rib meat boned out of you did not gut the animal.
> 
> Gutless method = quartering + tenderloins + back straps (for most people)
> 
> That is what I suspect goob is referring to, but again, just a guess.


Yes! I fancy myself as somewhat of a gutless method officianato. I will say that every time I use this method - when I am done I think "**** there is some meat still there but that sure was slick".

Even if you bone out everything you are still leaving several pounds like it or not. The only way to not waste anything is to take them out whole.

Close to the road for elk is 1/4 mile. No more to bring out whole.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A lot of the animals that I have found that the hunter used the gutless method on still had the majority of the meat on them. For some reason front shoulders, neck, and rib meat is usually left in the field with them only taking the backstraps and hind quarters. 

A lot less weight that way


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Gutless method just means you don't eviscerate (fully). Can't get it all with all the organs still inside. If that's what you want, then at some point, some disembowling is necessary. If done right, you don't leave much with the "gutless method".

Backstraps, tenderloin, and maybe some neck meat go out on the day of the kill. The rest goes out the day after (figure if a bear is on it the next morning, at least the good stuff is safe :grin.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> A lot of the animals that I have found that the hunter used the gutless method on still had the majority of the meat on them. For some reason front shoulders, neck, and rib meat is usually left in the field with them only taking the backstraps and hind quarters.
> 
> A lot less weight that way


This has nothing to do with the method and would fall under the wanton waste laws in Utah if there leaving the fronts. I suspect that they would have left what they left no matter what method but they learned that the gutless was the simplest method to achieve there wasteful ways.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Vanilla said:


> I'm just guessing here, but with the gutless method you do not bone out the entire animal. In fact, it would be basically impossible to take all the rib meat boned out of you did not gut the animal.
> 
> Gutless method = quartering + tenderloins + back straps (for most people)
> 
> That is what I suspect goob is referring to, but again, just a guess.


yes

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

muddydogs said:


> Why don't you have the same amount of meat to pack out with the gutless method? Either way there's the same amount of meat it just depends on if the hunter is going to take the time to get the meat with any method. Gut and quarter or skin and quarter one still has to get the neck and rib meat. Gutless doesn't mean one can't take the organs if they want them.
> 
> I've cleaned an animal about anyway a guy can and the gutless is the most efficient and quickest cooling method there is. The hides off in 15 to 20 minutes and within an hour the 4 quarters, backstrap and neck meat is off. Another 15 to 30 minutes to clean up the rib meat, tenderloins and whatever guts a guy wants.
> 
> Just don't understand why guys rag on the gutless method? If you're not getting the same amount of meat with the gutless then you're not taking all the available meat and if you're not taking all the available meat with the gutless then you're probably not taking it with any method.


I think you answered your own question and you bring up some good points. But my observations are that many gutless dudes leave a lot of meat, especially on animals far from the road.

I've witnessed some guides perform the gutless method on deer. Wow, just wasteful, and that's with pack horses in cold weather.

I've tried the gutless method and don't care for it but I'm one of those guys that goes for the heart, liver, a kidney now and then. And I like to dig around in the stomach contents and see what the animal had for breakfast. :grin:

.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Heart and liver - what a sin to leave it on the mountainside!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

My bull this past fall dropped right along a fence line. I hiked down, got the backhoe, drove up, gutted it, loaded it up whole with the hayforks, drove back down and dropped it in the bed of my truck and headed off to the butcher. 

Dad always said work smarter not harder. I finally learned to listen to him.

Here's a cow for ole Goob, got all the insides in tact for rummaging around. I think that was the biggest cow I ever kilt. after a year of chewing on that thing, I learned to shoot the small ones.










-DallanC


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

This is my favorite thread.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I am currently posting on an elk hunting facebook thread where everyone is discussing yield weights on elk. A lot of these guys are finding some kind of super breed of mythical elk that yields 300 to 500 pounds of trimmed, boneless meat! :shock:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Perhaps a Irish Elk


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Or a Merriam's Elk...?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Red Oak Iowa*



colorcountrygunner said:


> I am currently posting on an elk hunting facebook thread where everyone is discussing yield weights on elk. A lot of these guys are finding some kind of super breed of mythical elk that yields 300 to 500 pounds of trimmed, boneless meat! :shock:


Yer killin me.

It's easy to get an additional cow elk tag in Wyoming so the goober clan has harvested dozens of the tasty ungulates. The wife and I often kept written records of the weights of quarters with the hide on down to the weights of individual packages of meat. I also have quite a few weight receipts from the locker plants back in the day when I took friends and relatives on elk hunts.

2011 calf - 83lbs of meat:


1997 Mature Cow - 4 quarters weighed 287lbs






2002 spike - 165lbs of meat:

Hey, 35 Whelen, check out the town on the "Things to Do" notepaper.

.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes he did age them. But I think it was only 7 days. Might have been two weeks can't remember.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

A normal to large size CLEAN cow will yield 100 - 120 lbs of grind. Goob's weights above fall in line with what is seen at our plant. Normally process around 200 -300 elk a year...


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

This girl gave me about 100lbs. maybe a bit more...still not a bad drag out (whole) since it was downhill...










This young lady gave me 63 lbs. of processed meat after I wiped the milk off of her lips. Was able to drag her myself for the most part and she fit in one XL game bag at camp.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Yep, 80ish and 210ish off these two...


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

muddydogs said:


> 242 Hide on or off? 4 quarters or whole carcass? How much beef was added? How many pounds of meat was added by butcher from someone elses animal that was not picked up?
> 
> If your not weighting your own meat you really don't have any idea what an animal weights because you just don't know if its all your meat or if any of it is really your meat or how much other stuff was added to the meat.
> 
> ...


That is hide and head off and all damage trimmed and whole carcass
I was there when he weighed it and we weighed the yield


----------

